

HP After Hurd: Just Break Up the Bloated Beast - Serene
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/investing/hp-after-hurd-just-break-the-bloated-beast-up/19587207/

======
SamAtt
I think he has some flawed assumptions. IBM is still in business today because
there are a lot of lazy IT managers who DO want a one stop shop. So that gives
the current HP an advantage.

He also misses the point of Hurd's financial dealings which was to prop up
HP's existing business. The reason for all the acquisitions is because the PC
and Printer businesses aren't doing so great (HP's Printer Market Share has
fallen 19% since 2003 and while its PC market share is up 3% since 2002 it is
lower than the combined share that HP and Compaq had pre-merger). Meaning a
split of the company would only serve to produce a failing PC company, a
failing Printer company and a succeeding IT services firm. A move that would
destroy investor value not increase it.

------
paul9290
They are creating a new line of smartphones using Palm's WebOS. It looks to be
a great piece of software but can HP do any better then Palm did with it?

Maybe they can turn this IP/phone device and co-brand it with Nintendo
(Nintend IP phone). Id buy that especially with Nintendo's exclusive titles
and apps created exclusively for it.

A HP/Palm smartphone for me is not sexy; not comparative to iPhone 4 & HTC
EVO/Droid X.

